# Fearnet



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Comcast now has Fearnet on demand, and free. I thought a thread that reviewed movies on Fearnet would be cool.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The sad part is the movies are for the most part bad. Like 13 ghosts is actually the 1930's original.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ive been watching fearnet for about six months on and off some good , &some--o'please


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

hey it's free! Sounds like a good idea to review. I'll have to get it


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

slightlymad said:


> The sad part is the movies are for the most part bad. Like 13 ghosts is actually the 1930's original.


i perfer that version. I didnt like the remake.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

pyro said:


> ive been watching fearnet for about six months on and off some good , &some--o'please


Are there any that you would recommend? I saw LifeForce, and it was as okay. Frozen bats in a comet, Mix between Alien and the old UFO British TV series (if you remember that). Some entertaining moments, good background, but I would not want to watch it without something else to do.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

GothicCandle said:


> i perfer that version. I didnt like the remake.


I liked the remake okay, but I prefer cool looking monsters and effects over plot and content LOL. I will have to check out the old one.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

*Gravedancers*

Watched this last night. I'd give it 2 stars, it kept me just interested enough to keep watching. Cool idea, some dude wandering the cemetery leaving cards around encouraging people to dance in the graveyard at night, which in turn pisses off the grave occupant. These folks happen to pick the graves of some really twisted corpses. Throw in the smart guy/psychic tells them they have to survive 28 days after dancing and then the curse is over...So so effects.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I saw that one. Up until the last 10 minutes I really liked it. Thought the climax was cheeseball but the rest of the movie was good enough to redeem it.


----------

